# "Do Not Step On or Above This Step"



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I paid the price for ignoring this warning. 
I was cleaning my gutters using my tall ladder (I usually clean them from on top of the roof & not on the ladder). My balance was already "wobbly" on this morning but the leaves & pine needles had accumulated and our first rains were predicted so I knew I needed to clean them before the rains came. I'm still not exactly sure what happened - I'm thinking a combination of errors: I didn't have the ladder squared off properly, not on flat even surface & having to reach just a little higher I was stepping on the "forbidden" top step. I took a hard fall onto the cement below landing on my already compromised spine. I did damage to some of the hardware that is implanted in my spine and had to have that repaired (spine surgery #8). As soon as my surgeon cleared me to fly Abella and I went to visit my sisters beach house in San Diego (about a 2 hr flight). Abella did great on the plane and just slept on my lap the entire flight - of coarse she attracted lots of attention & requests to pose for pictures. I brought her leash and collar but didn't need to use them.

My sisters house has the most amazing salt water pool that is kept warm year round - they have 30 banks of solar panels behind the citrus orchard that provides all electricity for their 5,000 sq ft home & pool. The pool was wonderful healing hydro therapy for me. This was such an amazing "vacation" while recuperating. My sister and I had fun decorating for Christmas. We made hundreds of "flower" Christmas tree ornaments out of recycled empty soda pop cans and decorated the 15 foot tree with them (pictures below). I have also attached a few pictures of the gorgeous coastline - 77 degrees while I was there (and I hear parts of the country are snowed in - LOL)! This trip was such a blessing and just what I needed (I was so spoiled while there) - Once again I am humbled by Gods provision & care for us.

Abella and I are back at home now - my intense PT will start soon - YUCK! I am not looking forward to it but know I need to keep a positive attitude - I do have an amazing Physical Therapist. 

I have missed everyone here on SM and have so much to catch up on.......Of coarse during my "vacation" I have continued praying for all the requests I was aware of - I am looking forward to reading updates on how these requests have been answered - and which ones continue.
🐶🐾🎄
































😎 !!!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh no! The dreaded top step. I hope you make a quick recovery!
Your sister's house and tree are gorgeous! Wow.
Ps, do airlines allow these little fluffs to travel on our laps?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Paulann, I'm in meetings, but the second I get out I will give you a better reply. What a Christmas blessing to see you!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home. You were missed!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh wow! So glad you’re going to be ok, even though PT will be rough!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you are recoverying.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It certainly is wonderful to see you back again Paulann and please remember the next time you want to clean the Gutters, that you had better hire someone from not on!! I will continue to pray for you that you continue to recuperate and that your PT will help you to get back to as normal as possible. The Tree is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad you survived this scary accident and got to recuperate in such a gorgeous place! Wow, your sister's home is spectacular!! Love the tree, the living room, the pool, the coastline...paradise. I love San Diego. 

I came back to let everyone know Zooey passed away and my Maltese family has been so sweet, I've been enjoying my time here so much, before I have to go back to school/work full time! I was very worried to see that you had stopped posting. It's such a relief to hear you are okay! Praying for your full recovery now!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh my! Thank goodness your okay!!! That dreaded step!! Glad your back! Your were dearly missed!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to see you back Paulann. I had been worried when we hadn't heard from you in so long. I'm sorry to hear you were injured but glad that you are now recovering. Your sisters place is gorgeous! Welcome back.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad to hear from you Paulann and happy to hear that you are on the road to recovery. Welcome back - you were missed.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

I am so sorry 😢 for you Paulann.
Your sister's place is wonderful !
I can't wait to see beautiful pictures of your marvellous Abella !


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Paulann. Sugarplum has reached more milestones and I know you love hearing about her. I was worried when we hadn’t seen any activity from you in quite a while. We celebrated her “rebirthday “ on 12/5; you can read my post on that date for more info on that. That Christmas tree is beautiful.


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

I hope you heal well and fast, Thank you for sharing the photos your sister’s home is absolutely gorgeous and the tree ornaments are so well made and creative.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm so glad you survived this scary accident and got to recuperate in such a gorgeous place! Wow, your sister's home is spectacular!! Love the tree, the living room, the pool, the coastline...paradise. I love San Diego.
> 
> I came back to let everyone know Zooey passed away and my Maltese family has been so sweet, I've been enjoying my time here so much, before I have to go back to school/work full time! I was very worried to see that you had stopped posting. It's such a relief to hear you are okay! Praying for your full recovery now!


Elizabeth
I was so excited to see you are back on SM.....But then I read the sad news about Zooey - I am deeply sorry. I am so thankful for the comfort from our SM family during this time ( I only wish I too could have been there for you too).
Zooey was a precious gift from God - She brought all of us so much joy. I pray God will continue to give you strength and healing. I know many wonderful memories will be sealed in your heart forever.
I love you my friend - Paulann


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Elizabeth
> I was so excited to see you are back on SM.....But then I read the sad news about Zooey - I am deeply sorry. I am so thankful for the comfort from our SM family during this time ( I only wish I too could have been there for you too).
> Zooey was a precious gift from God - She brought all of us so much joy. I pray God will continue to give you strength and healing. I know many wonderful memories will be sealed in your heart forever.
> I love you my friend - Paulann


Thank you so much, Paulann--I love you too <3 Indeed she was a gift from God. Thank you for the prayers. It was a hard Christmas, but I got through.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paulann I am sorry that top step pushed you off. I hope your PT goes well and you recover well. I suggest you invest in some type of gutters that keep out the pine needles and leaves. We got some when we lived in MA and were so happy we did. 
Your sisters’ pool is gorgeous. It must have felt wonderful for you. The house and tree are beautiful also. 
I’m glad you had some good r&r. Happy New Year to you and Abella.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh Paulann...please hire someone going forward. I know how us independent woman think we can do it all, but some things are not worth the risk. I know of two clients who family members are brain dead from falling off roofs..please, please never again!
I hope you recover soon 🙏🏻
Your sisters place looks so beautiful!! I miss San Diego. I lived in Lajolla , in the village for 10 years. I split my time between there and Los Angeles but San Diego/Lajolla was my forever ❤ place. 
Happy New Year to you and Abella 🎉💕🎊


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Paulann, so sorry to read of your accident & surgery. How scary/painful. I'm glad you were able to have some recovery time at such a beautiful place!

The tree looks amazing & those ornaments look like fireworks in the sky ~ love them!

I agree with others here - no more gutter cleaning for you!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I paid the price for ignoring this warning.
> I was cleaning my gutters using my tall ladder (I usually clean them from on top of the roof & not on the ladder). My balance was already "wobbly" on this morning but the leaves & pine needles had accumulated and our first rains were predicted so I knew I needed to clean them before the rains came. I'm still not exactly sure what happened - I'm thinking a combination of errors: I didn't have the ladder squared off properly, not on flat even surface & having to reach just a little higher I was stepping on the "forbidden" top step. I took a hard fall onto the cement below landing on my already compromised spine. I did damage to some of the hardware that is implanted in my spine and had to have that repaired (spine surgery #8). As soon as my surgeon cleared me to fly Abella and I went to visit my sisters beach house in San Diego (about a 2 hr flight). Abella did great on the plane and just slept on my lap the entire flight - of coarse she attracted lots of attention & requests to pose for pictures. I brought her leash and collar but didn't need to use them.
> 
> My sisters house has the most amazing salt water pool that is kept warm year round - they have 30 banks of solar panels behind the citrus orchard that provides all electricity for their 5,000 sq ft home & pool. The pool was wonderful healing hydro therapy for me. This was such an amazing "vacation" while recuperating. My sister and I had fun decorating for Christmas. We made hundreds of "flower" Christmas tree ornaments out of recycled empty soda pop cans and decorated the 15 foot tree with them (pictures below). I have also attached a few pictures of the gorgeous coastline - 77 degrees while I was there (and I hear parts of the country are snowed in - LOL)! This trip was such a blessing and just what I needed (I was so spoiled while there) - Once again I am humbled by Gods provision & care for us.
> ...


Love all your great photos, but so sorry about your accident. SCARY!

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------

